# Thai Devil Crab



## thelesserevil

So I have a devil crab (aptly named!). He was the first occupant of my large tank (37 gallons). He was very active when I first got him. He hasn't been too active the last week or so, but since he was redecorating the tank every night I wasn't too worried. I came home tonight to an odd sight. I have PVC tubes for the fish to hide in if they want. He has claimed one of the tubes as his own. When I fed them tonight I noticed his big claw at one end of the tube & the rest of his legs on the other. I was all WTF?!! So I tipped the tube & two crabs came out!! The devil has shed!! It's so weird!! I've posted photos so you can see the before, the shed & what he looks like now.


----------



## robinc

thelesserevil said:


> So I have a devil crab (aptly named!). He was the first occupant of my large tank (37 gallons). He was very active when I first got him. He hasn't been too active the last week or so, but since he was redecorating the tank every night I wasn't too worried. I came home tonight to an odd sight. I have PVC tubes for the fish to hide in if they want. He has claimed one of the tubes as his own. When I fed them tonight I noticed his big claw at one end of the tube & the rest of his legs on the other. I was all WTF?!! So I tipped the tube & two crabs came out!! The devil has shed!! It's so weird!! I've posted photos so you can see the before, the shed & what he looks like now.


That's really interesting and actually kind of cool to see the whole shell it shed. You'd think it would come off in chunks.


----------

